# Man shoots TV set; standoff ensues



## robmadden1 (Nov 2, 2008)

WEBB CITY, Mo. - A man who was angry about the shut-off of his cable-television service shot his television set Wednesday afternoon and then prompted a two-hour standoff with police before leaving his house and surrendering.

http://www.joplinglobe.com/local/local_story_049234843.html

http://www.11alive.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=127213&catid=40


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I think this may be the same story as this one:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152814


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well - this gentleman got his 15 minutes of internet fame


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The _man_ is obviously not a "gentleman".

Please reserve your use of the word for those of us who are.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw this story on our local news last week.. guess how they started off the story? "An Ohio man reacts to something that's been affecting all of us lately". I had no idea what they were about to talk about, but I didn't think this analog shutoff was affecting all of us lately.


----------

